
Free Software Talks Usually Priced at $300 - gloves
http://businessofsoftware.eu/business-of-software-videos-free-for-a-limited-time/?utm_medium=P4&utm_campaign=Videos&utm_source=HN
======
dalke
This has nothing to do with "Free Software", the GPL, GNU, or even open
source.

It concerns a limited time promotion by the Business of Software Conference to
give no cost access to their videos.

The actual page title is "Business of Software Videos – Free for a Limited
Time".

